# list of games not showing up in msn messanger 7



## jan69 (May 3, 2005)

can anyone please help!
I was using msn messanger 6.2 until the final version of messanger 7 came out.(7.0.0777) which i downloaded and began to use.
Everything worked fine until i noticed i could not get list of games and activities up while in messanger.They worked and i played them in 6.2.
I tried uninstalling and re-installing but it made no difference! I put 6.2 back on and they worked.
What i have noticed is if i disable norton internet security and enable windows firewall (sp2) they all work.
I went on symantec website and looked up msn messanger and it appears they brought a new update out which i will have installed to block the UPnP.
Could this be the reason?
but why will norton allow them to work in 6.2?
This is so frustrating, can anyone please help?????????? :4-dontkno


----------

